# Denture Tablets For Cleaning The Toilet Bowl?



## HazyDavey (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm slowly morphing from HazyDavey to Domesticated Davey. Case in point is my new project to broaden my horizons and help out around the house. And that is, learning a good way to clean the toilet bowl..  I just read a article about using denture tablets and letting them soak in the blow for an hour or so then a bit of scrubbing and presto, you're done. I think I'll give it a try. 

Has anybody had any luck using this method or maybe something different?  ..

Thank You.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 28, 2018)

HazyDavey said:


> I'm slowly morphing from HazyDavey to Domesticated Davey. Case in point is my new project to broaden my horizons and help out around the house. And that is, learning a good way to clean the toilet bowl..  I just read a article about using denture tablets and letting them soak in the blow for an hour or so then a bit of scrubbing and presto, you're done. I think I'll give it a try.
> 
> Has anybody had any luck using this method or maybe something different?  ..
> 
> Thank You.



Sounds feasible
Back in the ‘60s I arbitrarily found out Fizzies (those soda flavored tabs) could do the same after failing a consumption challenge/dare on how many we could gobble before puking.
Seven will nicely take care of a well-established toilet bowl ring.

I recommend the coke flavor


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2018)

Will your dentures be in the toilet bowl?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2018)

Try baking soda and vinegar.

Another method is to turn off the water to the toilet, flush, plunge out the remaining water and scrub the stained area with an abrasive cleanser like Bar Keeper's Friend.

IMO the secret ingredients in most of these miracle cleaners is elbow grease and frequent cleaning.

Good luck!


----------



## tortiecat (Apr 28, 2018)

I have used the denture tablets to clean my good glassware.  I put a tea towel in the sink, run some warm water
and add two or three tablets.  Put glass ware in, let it soak, take out and put on draining board, finish drying
with a soft towel.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 28, 2018)

Fizzies!! lol.. ok coke it is. Thanks Gary.  

No dentures yet Hoot, but I'll remember to give it a try someday.

Aunt Bea, I think you're right. The real secret is elbow grease & frequent cleaning.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 28, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> I have used the denture tablets to clean my good glassware.  I put a tea towel in the sink, run some warm water
> and add two or three tablets.  Put glass ware in, let it soak, take out and put on draining board, finish drying
> with a soft towel.



Thanks good to know also, Thanks.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 28, 2018)

I tried a couple times. Still had to brush down the bowl, but it did OK.  Not sure if I would always use them...hey need to keep my teeth clean too. LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2018)

You can scrub the bowl with ajax and a scrubber like a Dobie.  After that, you can use full strength white vinegar, I  put some in a spray water bottle to spray it under the rim and on all sides of the bowl above the water.  My basement toilet hardly gets used at all, but it will get the hard water ring, I don't know if it's good for the ceramic material, but I've used a pumice stone in the past to get rid of it.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 28, 2018)

i use to work in housekeeping in a hospital and we always used a pumice stone---it doesnt scratch the bowl


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 28, 2018)

Here's the easy way to clean the ring on the toilet bowl.  

Paper towels.  Pour full strength bleach on the paper towels.

Put them in the toilet bowl and let them float there overnight.

Flush in the morning.  Ring is gone.   

Bleach is pretty powerful stuff.

Also buy a spray bottle at the dollar store.  Fill it with half bleach half water.  Spray that on anything and it will be clean and disnefected as well.

Chlorine is a modern miracle.  Without chlorine you could not have public swimming pools and safe drinking water in some areas.

Denture cleaner is a mild bleach.  

My coffee maker has an aluminum carafe.

Add some bleach and fill it with water.  Leave overnight. It removes every speck of coffee stain.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 29, 2018)

Well I tried the denture tablets and they didn't work out so good. I did buy the store brand though, they were about half the cost. Maybe they were half the strength? Thanks everybody for your thoughts and help. Going to let it go for today and come up with a plan B tomorrow.. :encouragement:


----------



## Lon (Apr 29, 2018)

HazyDavey said:


> I'm slowly morphing from HazyDavey to Domesticated Davey. Case in point is my new project to broaden my horizons and help out around the house. And that is, learning a good way to clean the toilet bowl..  I just read a article about using denture tablets and letting them soak in the blow for an hour or so then a bit of scrubbing and presto, you're done. I think I'll give it a try.
> 
> Has anybody had any luck using this method or maybe something different?  ..
> 
> Thank You.



Do you put your dentures in the pot as well and get two jobs down at the same time?

Frankly, I think Ajax or Comet cleaner is a better idea and certainly more sanitary.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2018)

Bleach and a mild soap, sponge not abrasives.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2018)

twinkles said:


> i use to work in housekeeping in a hospital and we always used a pumice stone---it doesnt scratch the bowl



Thanks, good to know.  They are old fixtures in my house so I wasn't too worried.


----------



## Manatee (May 30, 2018)

Where do you clean your dentures?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 30, 2018)

Manatee said:


> Where do you clean your dentures?



:lol:


----------



## jujube (May 30, 2018)

Coca Cola will take the rust and corrosion off tools.  I found an old multi-tool in the bottom of the tool box the other day and it was pretty corroded.  So I soaked it in a glass of Coke and it looks pretty darn good now.


----------



## Camper6 (May 31, 2018)

I don't see how Coke works.  It's basically water and sugar and a bit of caffeine.


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 31, 2018)

One word - bleach, works on the hardest water & other stains.  As for coke, I think every pre-teen on record that had taken jr high science has witnessed the 16p nail soaking in coke.  Disolves the nail after awhile.  Did in my class.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 1, 2018)

Is there any way to get scratches off and old bowl?


----------



## connect1 (Jun 4, 2018)

I use Lime-A-Way
Put it in the bowl, let sit for like 5 minutes and use your toilet brush.
Gets everything clean.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 4, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> One word - bleach, works on the hardest water & other stains.  As for coke, I think every pre-teen on record that had taken jr high science has witnessed the 16p nail soaking in coke.  Disolves the nail after awhile.  Did in my class.


It would have done the same thing with plain water.

It's called oxidation.  That's why underwater pilings rust and logs fall apart.

We did the same think in school with steel wool and plain water.

The steel wool falls apart and it doesn't take long.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 4, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Is there any way to get scratches off and old bowl?



To a certain extent depending on how deep the scratches are and how far you want to go with it.

You can use very fine wet and dry sandpaper used for refinishing automobiles and then a polishing compound for the same purpose.

But don't expect miracles.  You are working with porcelain which is a very hard substance.


----------

